# Boys Military Harness



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I finally got a boys outfit made - but no boy to model it!! I tried Mia but she is boycotting the modeling thing - she did not want to co-operate at all!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

back of harness - I used snaps instead of velcro - thought it made it look more "military" LOL


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I got some more boy material - just have to get them made!!! I have tried posting pics of the material, but says I have reached my 

Upload Quota Limit of 2 MG - What is that about???


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

that is darling


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

How cute...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh you have to delete old pictures.... i can't figure out how to explain how to do it....


great harness!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That's adorable. I know it is hard for a lot of people to find boy clothes for their chi's so I'm glad to see your making some


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

You do such a great job - really cute. I bought some material last week to make a few things for Jasmine-now I've gone back to work temporarily, so will have to put on hold for a while. By the time I get home from work, I'm too tired. "Old ladies" tire easily, you know. LOL - the working is only for a short time though - probably 4-6 weeks. 

Your pattern looks a little different from mine. Where did you find yours? Got mine off the internet.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That is too cool!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

well .....to delete old pics ...the easiest way is to go to the blue skin for the forum.
then you go to a post of you ........and beneath your post there are buttons ''profile'' ,''email'' ,''pm".
you click on profile and there you can delete old pics very easily :wink: 

so you can keep those pics of harnasses coming  
i love this one too, it has a nice warm colour

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Chimom - I got the fabric at Hancock Fabrics. 

Nat - Thanks for the info - I will give it a try. 

Thanks for all the nice comments - I really appreciate it!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

your harnesses are great


----------

